# Confused about MECA



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so dumb question I guess but I'm confused. I'm going to attend as many events as I can in the Southeast. Ideally I would accumulate points along the way. Rules say 40 points qualifies you for finals. Finals are shown as an event in Tennessee. Does each state not have an individual final?? How do some guys have "XYZ state champion" bla bla in their sig?? If you win your class at Finals event in Tennesse is that what makes you "your home state champion"??? 

Thx


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

You will only be reconginized as the State Champ of your home state and if you are the highest placing person from SC in class. State Finals are posted as sponsors/shops/locations are found.

If someone from say NC actually won your class at SC Finals, you second, you would still be considered the SC State Champ.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You will only be reconginized as the State Champ of your home state and if you are the highest placing person from SC in class. State Finals are posted as sponsors/shops/locations are found.
> 
> If someone from say NC actually won your class at SC Finals, you second, you would still be considered the SC State Champ.


OK that makes sense, but I guess my fear is that there WONT BE a SC state finals. So far not one event on the schedule for my state. So.....that would suck.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

there's usually a 3x in south carolina during the summer. Some don't post events for their state until like May. this is a busy time for shops (tax return season) so once things settle in shows get posted.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If you are the highest points holder in your class regardless of how many events are in your state, you will be recognized as that States Champion for that class.
There were a few last year, specifically NY which had no MECA shows but we had a competitor who traveled extensively to go to qualify and attend finals. and She was recognized as a State Champion.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok starting to make sense now. Say I do qualify for finals, 40pts., and go to finals in Tennessee, and there are 2 others from SC in my class at finals, if I score better then those 2 then Im state champion, even if Im 8th overall in my class at finals???


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Its who ever has the most points in that state in their category.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

GGGRRRRR!! LOL, most points as in accumulated throughout the season or HIGHEST SCORE at finals???


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

most points. this keeps people from showing up to state finals only, winning, and being considered state champion


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> most points. this keeps people from showing up to state finals only, winning, and being considered state champion


Ok, but they do set a point minimum to be invited to Finals its 40 so that can't actually happen. So if that were true, then someone could just do more shows then me, accumulate more points and be champion???? Man I'm tellin yall, I am all confused on this. Help me out, LOL.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Think of finals as its own thing it has nothing to do with a state championship...it is an event that ends the season and you need to have 40 points to be invited to compete

A state champion is a title given to the person in that given state that accrued the most points through THE SEASON...

If you win finals you are considered a "world" champion....and for all of the picky people that dont go to finals and compete that tear apart the world champion title please save yourself and go read another thread...thanks


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

d3adl1fter said:


> Think of finals as its own thing it has nothing to do with a state championship...it is an event that ends the season and you need to have 40 points to be invited to compete
> 
> A state champion is a title given to the person in that given state that accrued the most points through THE SEASON...
> 
> If you win finals you are considered a "world" champion....and for all of the picky people that dont go to finals and compete that tear apart the world champion title please save yourself and go read another thread...thanks


OK, now we're getting somewhere!! LOL! The finals has nothing to do with being state champion, the state champion has accumulated the most points all season whether or not they win at finals or even go. The state champion has represented his state the most/best throughout the season and accumulated the most points as a result IN his/her state. Someone say YEP. LOL. Thanks guys.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

As Josh said. Meca finals Soundfest is exactly that it is THE Finals for all of Meca. It is The big show of the year which requires 40pts to qualify for and receive and invite. Also a new rule this year is that if your state offers a state championship you need to compete to qualifyr for finals.
They are separate events not really related to each other...another way to think of it is - you goto shows including state finals to qualify yourself for meca finals


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> As Josh said. Meca finals Soundfest is exactly that it is THE Finals for all of Meca. It is The big show of the year which requires 40pts to qualify for and receive and invite. Also a new rule this year is that if your state offers a state championship you need to compete to qualifyr for finals.
> They are separate events not really related to each other...another way to think of it is - you goto shows including state finals to qualify yourself for meca finals


Thanks for adding that new rule Mic...forgot that

To the OP do yourself a favor and go to finals it is a cool experience...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

You have to compete in State finals if held to win state champ. The big finals only requirement is 40 points this is the way I reed the new rule.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

d3adl1fter said:


> Thanks for adding that new rule Mic...forgot that
> 
> To the OP do yourself a favor and go to finals it is a cool experience...


Oh I plan on that!!!


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

pimpndahoz said:


> OK that makes sense, but I guess my fear is that there WONT BE a SC state finals. So far not one event on the schedule for my state. So.....that would suck.


There will be events in SC this year. Just not on the calender yet.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

as mentioned earlier--its VERY early in the season. Many Dealers are sorting things out and getting their affairs in order.
SBN is the 1st Official show of the season

once we get into April and May you'll see shows start popping up and get added throughout the summer.
I know Joe Zelano at Elite Audio will do a few shows and puts on great events


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

The schedule is awfully thin right now. I know it bulks up later in the year but this is the fewest amount of events I've seen at this point in the season and this is my 7th season. Have to admit, it makes me a little worried.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Aaron should sponsor the Georgia Finals...LOL

Chuck


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> The schedule is awfully thin right now. I know it bulks up later in the year but this is the fewest amount of events I've seen at this point in the season and this is my 7th season. Have to admit, it makes me a little worried.


Ya, I was wondering about that, but everyone keeps saying things will get posted. There's always Trinidad!


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pimpndahoz said:


> OK, now we're getting somewhere!! LOL! The finals has nothing to do with being state champion, the state champion has accumulated the most points all season whether or not they win at finals or even go. The state champion has represented his state the most/best throughout the season and accumulated the most points as a result IN his/her state. Someone say YEP. LOL. Thanks guys.


Just so you're clear...you do have to actually _go_ to the events in order for the whole points-scoring thing to happen. You know that, right?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Most SHOW points earned during the season gets you the State POINTS Championship. Regardless of where earned. Highest score from the state at the same states Finals gets you the State Championship.

just to be clear...........


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Kirk, return my call man


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

One question... state champ... do you have to attain 40 points to qualify for the title or be a member of MECA? 

By the way- Hey to everyone I haven't seen in here in a bit!


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be a minimun number of points needed for state champ you must attend state finals if held and have most points in your class regardless how you place at state finals for your state. Winning at state finals means nothing unless the points you get make you point champ , or give you the 40 you need for finals.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes you have to have 40 points or more to be eligible for for state champion.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

11. MECA Members must compete at their State or Regional Finals for State Championship in that class. If no State or Regional
Finals is offered, the highest qualifying score in each class will earn the State Championship.
12. MECA Members must obtain a minimum of 40 points to qualify for the World Finals Soundfest. The Member must compete in at
least 2 events with the vehicle intended for World Finals Soundfest competition.

These are the rules exactly from the rule book. You be the judge I guess, the way I read them my be different than the way they where written.


----------

